# Smashwords July Sale: List Your Sale Titles Here!



## Jay Hartman (Mar 19, 2009)

Smashwords is running a July sale, where authors/publishers can opt-in to list their titles at 25, 50 or 75% off or free.

The main link for the sale items is: http://www.smashwords.com/books/category/1/newest/1

All of the titles from Untreed Reads Publishing are 25% off during the sale with coupon code SWS25. We are also offering two free titles, "The Beast and the Forgotten Tribesman" by Joshua Calkins-Treworgy and "The Zagzagel Diaries: Forsaken" by Bryl R. Tyne. Coupon code SW100.

All of the titles from Untreed Reads can be found here: http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/untreedreads


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

All three of my books are listed as half off for all of July:

_Have Gun, Will Play_, humorous mystery western
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/17488

_The Adventure of Anna the Great_, YA swashbuckler
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/13520

_The Wife of Freedom_, women's fiction/romantic adventure
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11786

Camille


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

My two novellas, A TURN OF CURSES and WHEN ANGELS CRY are FREE!

My two novels, STARFIRE ANGELS and LEGEND OF THE WHITE DRAGON: LEGENDS are half off. Of course, that means LEGENDS is now the same price on smashwords that it is on Amazon through the summer anyway. I recommend buying it from Amazon, if only because the Kindle formatting is cleaner there.

You can find links to all my books at the bottom of my smashwords author page: https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/melanienilles


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Free in July with code SW100:

A Little Girl In My Room & Other Stories - 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10677

One Night With The Fae -
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11262


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Free at Smashwords using SW100 Code until July 10 (and beyond, maybe) 

Bobby's Trace http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/91
Cutting the Cheese http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/92
No Irish Need Apply http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/93
Surviving an American Gulag http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/109
Turning Idolater http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/163
Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/316 
Look Away Silence http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2995

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

I was a bit miffed that I hadn't received a notice from Smashwords about any upcoming promotions but have since figured that it is likely because I had already reduced the everyday price for Boomerang to just ninety-nine cents.

At least I hope that's the reason.

I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of my first ebook reader (a Nook) and plan on taking advantage of some of the July Specials myself asap.

Best,
Alan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It was a surprise for me too. But I would have figured it out, because when Smashwords runs a sale, Kindle sales drop across the board.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

All of my books are free, so they're automatically included in the sale.  (I guess they're even freer now.   )

Clicking on the pics in my signature will get you there.  Adults only please.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

plumboz said:


> I was a bit miffed that I hadn't received a notice from Smashwords about any upcoming promotions but have since figured that it is likely because I had already reduced the everyday price for Boomerang to just ninety-nine cents.
> 
> At least I hope that's the reason.
> 
> ...


They announced it on the site updates and their blog.


----------



## Jay Hartman (Mar 19, 2009)

plumboz said:


> I was a bit miffed that I hadn't received a notice from Smashwords about any upcoming promotions but have since figured that it is likely because I had already reduced the everyday price for Boomerang to just ninety-nine cents.
> 
> At least I hope that's the reason.


I was a little surprised myself. We had 23 titles available at Smashwords, and would gladly have made sure everything was ready to go ahead of time had I known about it. I suppose with so many people with books for sale at Smashwords, sending out emails to everyone probably just wouldn't work.


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Ah well, I wouldn't have done anything different anyhoo. And it is possible I missed the announcement while my little computer was frozen up with a nasty bug. Not much fun there.

Best of luck to everyone over at Smashwords or wherever you are offering your work.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

My first book, Sentence of Marriage, is still free. 

The other three books are at 50% off their usual $1.99 price.

Mud and Gold
Settling the Account
A Second Chance


----------



## Groovy Writer (May 24, 2010)

Darn, and I just raised the price from 'pay what you want' to 2.99 on Smashwords to meet the royalty requirements. However, the first 50% is available for sample, and I will gladly send the file directly to anyone who messages me on Kindleboards.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16935

Amazon readers rave:

--- "A real page-turner!"

--- "The characters jump off the page and into your psyche!"

--- "I loved this book."

DESCRIPTION:

Meet King Antiochus, coming very soon to the Apocalypse near you. When he died 21 centuries ago he never passed on; instead his spirit waited for resurrection. He's been preparing for his return, watching humanity until its fruit ripened ready to be harvested for the New Age.

To Christians, Antiochus defines Antichrist. He is the "abomination" who Jesus warned about. The "little horn" of the prophet Daniel who needs no God other than himself. Yet he is also brilliant, supremely powerful, and capable of saving humanity. It's a recipe for Armageddon.

Along the way, meet Darianna, the beguiling queen of Antiochus reincarnated as the wife of an archeologist, who discovers her King's secret burial place beneath Mt. Nemrut, Turkey. Also meet Akbar, a local villager whose life is upended after learning that he lived before, long ago, but has a hard road ahead to finding out who he was. Then meet Demetrius, leader of a worldwide movement for peace and enlightenment based from Nemrut, the sacred mountain.

Readers will meet more fascinating characters as they follow Antiochus from his first miraculous announcement to his Second Coming.

Call it New Age or end times fiction, supernatural thriller or Christian fantasy - fans of many different genres will find something (and someone) to love in Something Coming, by J.M. DeBord! Now available at Smashwords as two books: Something Coming Book One: The Sacred Mountain, and Book Two: The Second Coming of Antiochus.

----

Thank you for supporting independent authors who produce professional work! All of J.M. DeBord's offering are thoroughly edited and properly formatted.


----------



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

My books are in my signature. I was automatically enrolled in the sale since I had already priced my books as "Choose your own price." That's a fancy way of saying the books are free but tips are appreciated. I originally planned to run the deal through the 4th of July weekend but if things continue as they have so far I may go longer before jacking the price back up to 99 cents


----------



## RyanMWilliams (May 28, 2010)

*Fantasy* Dalton Hicks runs for his life, plunging into Goblin Alley - a deadly world-wide web of magic, wealth and danger linking every city around the planet. Believing that Dalton has the Bloodied Fang the Goblin King puts price on his head. Running for his life Dalton finds his way through the twists and turns of the alleys. His only chance - steal the fang back from the real thief!


*Urban Fantasy* Ravyn Washington. Ordinary high school teen worried about getting her driver's license, dates and passing classes. Oh, and dead things. Sometimes dead things wake up. It happened to her Nana, branded witch and necromancer by the Inquisition. Now Inquisitor Lockwood shows up in town, checking if Ravyn inherited the curse. And dead things wake up. If Lockwood finds out, Ravyn could burn.


*Horror* A new house. A chance to start a family. Samantha Ramsey stays home remodeling her dream home unaware of the ancient evil stirring deep below. Her elderly neighbor Maggie O'Leary tells her stories about the house. Some houses are bad luck, and this house sits above Downland.


*Science Fiction / Mystery* Brock Marsden. A genetically-modified private detective who solves the toughest cases on a world populated by a mix of humans and aliens. Like this one. A young woman, Chrissy Winston, murdered in a bizarre fashion that leaves police chasing false leads. A case that needs all of Brock's unique abilities and maybe new ones if he hopes to catch the killer.

All listed in the 50% sale this month, from a regular price of $1.99


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

All of my titles are discounted for the month of July.

The Dark Future novellas, "Path to War" 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/12398

and "Right Path" are now free.
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/12404

50% off "Quest for Nobility"https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11660 and "The Crystal Facade"https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11661. Both are now $1.50.

https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/debralmartin


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

My sensual romance titles are discounted 25% for the Smashwords July Sale. You can pick up the code at the book page.

Desert Heat: Affairs of the Heart (Book One)
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/14634
From the scorching sun of the Mojave Desert to the brilliant neon lights of Las Vegas, the sexy steel magnolia Marcie Treyhorne blazes a trail of passion through the desert sands. Her heart is torn in half as her desire for her new boss grows into a raging inferno while her love for her longtime husband remains as steadfast as the ancient desert mountains that surround Mojave Junction, California.

Cabin Fever: Affairs of the Heart (Book Two)
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/14831
The beautiful and sexy Marcie Treyhorne is a steel magnolia who knows what she wants and isn't afraid to go after it. Marcie's story began in DESERT HEAT. Her saga continues in CABIN FEVER. Marcie leaves the blistering heat of the desert but the searing passion she carries to the northern Nevada mountains will melt the deepest of winter snows.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

I just added my adult romantic comedy, No Lady and Her Tramp, to Smashwords. I am discounting it 25% for the Smashwords July Sale. You can pick up the code at the book page.

No Lady and Her Tramp
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/17930
A quirky hysterically hilarious read that is down and dirty! No Lady and Her Tramp is one woman's accounting of the trials, tribulations, and antics of her life in President Park, a run down trailer park in Grapevine, Kentucky. The steamy, very descriptive sex puts Harold Robbins' books to shame. The one thing Mr. Robbins' books did not have is the humor that illuminates in this work of art.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

I am participating in Smashwords July Sale with my sweet contemporary western romance, Second Chances, being discounted 25%. You can pick up the code at the book page. Second Chances is Number 3 on the Best Seller list in Westerns.

Second Chances
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9123
Set in rural Wyoming, Second Chances is a sweet contemporary western romance that will warm your heart. Mike Farley stomped on Jane Porter's heart with his cowboy boots. When he realized he had made the biggest mistake of his life, could he ever get it back the way it should be? Ma Liz Farley and Pa Jim Porter decided they had to do anything they could to make it right.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Cameo the Assassin is FREE for July on Smashwords.

Coupon code: SW100

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16637

Cameo the Assassin received a 5 out of 5 star professional review by M. Wayne Cunningham at ForeWord Clarion Review. http://www.forewordreviews.com/reviews/clarion/cameo/


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

My book *PORTAL* is available at 50% off the list price: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/12792

PORTAL (Portal Chronicles) is currently in the 50 top rated indie books posted by ireaderreview.

http://ireaderreview.com/2010/05/08/50-best-rated-indie-authors-in-the-kindle-store/#more-11712

Free chapters available on Bookbuzzr (http://www.freado.com/book/6487/portal).

Come Find Me Two Years Ago...

These six words propel sullen teen Arizona Stevens into an alternate dimension.

She suddenly finds herself in the past. In one moment she goes from being an ice hockey playing teenager in New Jersey to a glamorous cheerleader in California. She finds herself transported from a happy life with her dad, Dillard, to a new, strange one living with her mother whom she loathes. Apparently it's a life she's always lived in.

Everyone knows her as Arizona Darley, but she isn't. She is Arizona Stevens.

As she struggles to find answers she is certain of one thing- that her mother Olivia, a brilliant physicist, is somehow responsible. .

PORTAL is the story of the repercussions of Olivia Darley's attempt at creating a perfect world for herself and her children. Arizona's quest for answers threatens to undermine the seemingly perfect world that her mother has so carefully constructed.

PORTAL is the first book of the Portal Chronicles. Fans of time travel and the supernatural will enjoy Arizona's quest for answers.


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

The 20th Anniversary Kindle edition of "To Speak for the Dead," the first of the Jake Lassiter legal thrillers, is on sale for $2.24.
 [URL=http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/17190]http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/17190 [/url]

"Mystery writing at its very, very best." --Larry King, USA TODAY

"Night Vision," the tale of a serial killer preying on Internet dating sites, is also on sale for $2.24. July only.
 [URL=http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/17224]http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/17224 [/url]

"Levine's fiendish ability to create 20 patterns from the same set of clues will have you waiting impatiently for the next [novel]." - Kirkus Reviews

"9 Scorpions," my Supreme Court thriller that was the basis for the CBS drama "First Monday" starring James Garner and Joe Mantegna, is also $2.24. 
 [URL=http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/17289]http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/17289 [/url]

"A relentlessly entertaining summer read." -- New York Post


----------



## soesposito (Jun 12, 2010)

Mine is 50% off this month (which makes it onlly .99!!) find it here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16764

SAHARA'S SONG is a science thriller set in a near-future.

An ancient weapon has been found and reconstructed. It has already destroyed one civilization. Will ours be next? Sarah Raine is in over her head. She has been seduced into joining an experimental program that combines the hidden power of the mind with the power of sound. By the time she realizes the destruction she's helping to create, it's too late to get out.


----------



## Oliver Frances (Jul 3, 2010)

SUMMER LOVE

Kenny is a young man who meets Pat, a woman in her early thirties, on a summer day. The young makes the woman spring a world of emotions inside. And, through all the affair and some events of his life, Kenny turns into a grown man reasoning all the simple things which are usually overlooked. But, it is Pat who really learns about the essentiality of life.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11424
Use the code SWS50 at checkout
for 50% off during our
site-wide promotion!
(Offer good thru Jul. 31, 2010)


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's mine:

New Coastal Times:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11066
It's the worst of times. Hurricane Walter has swallowed much of Florida, and things aren't too swell elsewhere. But love, friendship, humor and hope prevail in this tale of post-apocalyptic survival. Narrated by Mia Fine, a former so-so newspaper reporter, the story follows an intrepid band travelers as they traverse a not-so-brave new world in the New Coastal Times Performing Arts Center van.

The Haircut, A New Year's Tale:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11859
Two days after Christmas, 1948, in a city that could be New York, a young barber argues with the strange, beautiful girl sitting in his chair. She wants him to cut off all her glorious, long hair. He refuses. Unbeknownst to him, she's a princess in peril. And before the night is over something much more than a haircut happens between them in this sensual, whimsical fairy tale for adults.


----------



## kylewbell (Jul 2, 2010)

All of my books are 50% off throughout the month of July:

The James Bond Movie Guide - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/17118
Game Freaks 365's Nintendo DS Review Guide - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/13867
Game Freaks 365's Wii Review Guide - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11273
Game Freaks 365's PS3 Review Guide - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10960
Game Freaks 365's Xbox 360 Review Guide - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11089
Game Freaks 365's PSP Review Guide - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/14421
An Election to Remember: Obama, Clinton and the Never Ending Primary of 2008 - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8132
International Political Economy: Free Trade or Fair Trade? - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/7556
The Slavery Debate in 19th Century America - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/7490
Detroit: A City on the Brink - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/7408

Happy reading everyone!


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

Self Arrest is available on Smashwords for 100% off for the next week. Use coupon code SQ95F.

-William
www.selfarrest.com


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

My two novels are 50% off at Smashwords this month:

Thrill of the Chase (sports & romance): http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/13190

L.A. Caveman (office romance): http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15715

- Christina


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I decided to give the Smashwords sale a shot to see how it works out -- the vast majority of my sales are through Amazon, but maybe this will kick-start things on Smashwords. All 3 novels are on sale for 25% off the $2.99 regular price (coupon code SWS25).

I was very excited to release my third novel, _The Twiller_, in June, and encouraged by the feedback I've received so far. _The Twiller_ is a comedic novel that follows Ian, our hapless hero, as he's whisked around the Universe after his abduction from Earth. His companion, the Twiller, is about the only alien being who treats humans better than toenail lint. Ian is faced with a series of humorous and bizarre experiences on the worlds he visits (such as El Leigh, Bez Erkeley, and Huh? Why E?), utterly failing to realize the _slight_ similarities to places here on Earth.

My first two books, _Right Ascension_ and its sequel, _Declination_, are more serious, space-opera science fiction stories that combine action & adventure with serious underlying ethical dilemmas. Set in the year 3040, _Right Ascension_ examines mankind's place in the Universe, how we ascended to that lofty position, and the horrifying price of that ascension. It tells the story of one highly virtuous man who comes face to face with an invincible adversary and is forced to choose between honor ... and humanity's very survival.

I hope you enjoy them if you decide to give any of them a try!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Thin Blood is also part of Smashwords' July promotion: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4439

Use code SWS50 for 50% off the listed price of $2.99

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## Jay Hartman (Mar 19, 2009)

We've added several new short stories, all of which are included at 25% off with coupon code SWS25 and are all list priced at $1.50:

"Deals" by Julian Adorney
"Continuum" by George Seaton
"4 Stories Down, 4 Stories Up" by Sara Elizabeth
Roads Through Amelia: Comedy and Tragedy by Joshua Calkins-Treworgy (This one is actually $1.99 list price. The first short in this series, The Beast and the Forgotten Tribesman, is actually free during the July promo)
"Flying Solo" by Wade J. McMahan

To see all of the Untreed Reads titles available at Smashwords, visit http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/untreedreads.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Response to my promotional books at Smashwords has been wonderful. So much so, I'll keep them on for the balance of the month and might add a few more during the month.

Free at Smashwords using SW100 Code

Bobby's Trace http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/91
Cutting the Cheese http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/92
No Irish Need Apply http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/93
Surviving an American Gulag http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/109
Turning Idolater http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/163
Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/316 
Look Away Silence http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2995

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

My Smashwords novels are 25 - 50% off. Just uploaded an oldie called Play Dead. This was a bestseller with Penguin in...2003ish. Have really noticed a jump in Smashwords sales over the past few months!

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/AnneFrasier


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

VickiT said:


> Thin Blood is also part of Smashwords' July promotion: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4439
> 
> Use code SWS50 for 50% off the listed price of $2.99
> 
> ...


Apologies, but I've pulled Thin Blood from the promotion. Apparently, discounting below the Kindle price is contra to Amazon's T&C. I'm not sure if that's right or not, but I'm erring on the side of caution. 

To anyone who tried to used the coupon code but missed out, please message me.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

It's my birthday this month! Everyone have a present on me.  The Wicked Heroine is free through the end of July. Just use the coupon code ZJ44D.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

I, too, have set my book up with the 100% off coupon (SW100) for the month of July. So far, the response has been tremendous. I'm curious as to what kinds of gains (or losses?) others have seen when joining these site-wide discount promotions...









Little Miss Straight Lace, a romantic suspense novel
What happens when a brilliant biostatistician learns a bit too much about her pharmaceutical client's research? Before long, her life begins to spin out of control, and a dashing computer security expert from South America shows up just in time to help. But was his arrival really just the happy coincidence it appears to be? Find out in this complex tale of suspense, humor, and romance.

--Maria


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

*Maisy May* is available half-price! $1.00! with coupon code *SWS50*.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I have "An Old Fashioned Folk Tale" up for 100% off. Happy to give anyone a free read, and would love a review.

I think this promotion is great - gives indies an opportunity to grow their readership.

Have a super day!

Valmore Daniels


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi all,

My novels _The Losing Role_, _False Refuge_ and _Besserwisser: A Novel_ are 50% off for Smashwords' July Sale -- just use coupon code SWS50. You can find them all at my Smashwords profile:

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/sfanderson

Smashwords offers Kindle versions, by the way. One more week to grab this deal.

Thanks!

Happy reading,
Steve


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello,

My novel, _A Shunned Man,_ is FREE at Smashwords until the end of July.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/14205

I'd be delighted to get a review, if anyone takes me up on this offer.


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

All three books in The Alexis Stanton Chronicles are discounted to 50% off with the coupon code SWS50.

You can find them all on my author page at Smashwords. https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/jcp

I just recently received my first review on Smashwords for Color Me Grey - yesterday!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Leslie_Ann (Jul 19, 2010)

50% off REASON TO BELIEVE at Smashwords until July 31 -- that makes the sale price $1.50. 



> Use the code SWS50 at checkout
> for 50% off during our site-wide promotion!
> (Offer good thru Jul. 31, 2010)


Smashwords link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/19113

(You can also read 10% of the book on the preview)

THANKS ALL!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is the last week of the sale and I've kept 6 of mine on 100% Discount. Come get 'em while their hot. 

Free at Smashwords using SW100 Code 

Bobby's Trace http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/91
Cutting the Cheese http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/92
No Irish Need Apply http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/93
Surviving an American Gulag http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/109
Turning Idolater http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/163
Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/316 
Look Away Silence http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2995 

Edward C. Patterson


----------

